# Looking for a community top swimmer



## saglines (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 69 gallon planted hex tank with @ 40 gallons of water in it. I'm looking for suggestion on some cool top swimmers, solo or a small school. I'm not too fond of hatchet fish. any other suggestions???? 
the tank contains the following already:
4 Otto cat (Otocinclus vestitus) 
5Colombian red blueTetra (Hyphessobrycon columbianus) 
3 Pangio oblonga (Black Kuhli Loaches)
1 Dwarf Gourami (Colisa lalia) 
@ 5 Assorted male Guppies 
@ 15 Ghost shrimp (Palaemonetes Sp.) 
3 Eastern Red-Spotted Newts (Notophthalmus viridescens viridescens)
1 Gray tree frog (Hyla Versicolor)


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

If it's more excitement your looking for, i'll bet danios would do it. They're fun fish they'll look a fish in the face and try to get it to play. They'll have yor frog and mewts on the move.Glowfish or longfin gold are what i've kept and liked.They eat from all levels too so they're helpful.Could you add more water? I think you should if your going to add more fish. Post again and let me know what you get.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

catfishtabbi said:


> If it's more excitement your looking for, i'll bet danios would do it. They're fun fish they'll look a fish in the face and try to get it to play. They'll have yor frog and mewts on the move.Glowfish or longfin gold are what i've kept and liked.They eat from all levels too so they're helpful.Could you add more water? I think you should if your going to add more fish. Post again and let me know what you get.


I agree, altho I'm not a fan of glofish....... but ya, danios would be great!


----------



## saglines (Jan 7, 2009)

Got my top swimmers!! Wrestling or silver halfbeaks (3). 
They were listed as albino in the LFS, but are obviously not. 
they are really cool. i have attached a couple of pictures. TRUE top swimmers.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow !! they look really nice fish,
how many did you get,and what food do you need to feed them ?


----------



## saglines (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, I got three, they are shoaling fish. They are too small for me to sex, but i think they are all females. i'm probably going to add 2 more. 
They are eating flake and live fruit flies.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i wish you well,


----------



## lilgirlkat (Jan 18, 2009)

aren't half beaks brackish?


----------



## saglines (Jan 7, 2009)

Wrestling halfbeaks inhabit a variety of waters from soft and acidic through to slightly brackish. Found in fresh and brackish waters of Thailand and Singapore to the Greater Sundra islands. LFS usually don’t separate these, therefore the best approach is to keep these fish in freshwater and only add salt if it is obvious that the fish seem unhealthy. Mine seem to be doing well.


----------



## lilgirlkat (Jan 18, 2009)

ahh, I had some halfbeaks in brackish, until my ceylon ate them all.. that's why I was asking. Everything I've found online says they prefer brackish. 


btw -- I'd LOVE to have a tank like that some day. I miss my newts!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

VERY CoOL!


----------

